# Just a little something to kick off your Saturday morning



## Totentanz (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 21, 2015)

This is pretty awesome.  Your timing is spot on, as I got the Troll into the mood to listen to some blues during shift change this morning.  

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 22, 2015)

And what the hell, why not Sunday too...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2015)

Loving this.  I took up the guitar a few weeks ago, having so much fun...tabs are making it even more fun.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 22, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> And what the hell, why not Sunday too...


The second video needs the "Blues Brothers" on vocals.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2015)

Best concert I ever saw.... at the club he's standing in front of "The New Bluebird Café"...  RobertEaley, the original Fabulous Thunderbirds, the original juke Jumpers, Edgar and Johnny Winter, Steve Miller and this up and coming band with Jimmy V's little brother Double Trouble with Stevie Ray Vaughn.    Mr. Ealey said at the outset.... if you want rock and roll go away, this is blues.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 22, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> The second video needs the "Blues Brothers" on vocals.



When I think of that song, the Palace Hotel Ballroom show is the first thing that comes to mind.  That said, the lineup on the one I posted was too good to pass up.



x SF med said:


> Best concert I ever saw.... at the club he's standing in front of "The New Bluebird Café"...  RobertEaley, the original Fabulous Thunderbirds, the original juke Jumpers, Edgar and Johnny Winter, Steve Miller and this up and coming band with Jimmy V's little brother Double Trouble with Stevie Ray Vaughn.    Mr. Ealey said at the outset.... if you want rock and roll go away, this is blues.



I wish I could have seen that.  I hadn't yet started kindergarten when SRV died...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 22, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> When I think of that song, the Palace Hotel Ballroom show is the first thing that comes to mind.  That said, the lineup on the one I posted was too good to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could have seen that.  I hadn't yet started kindergarten when SRV died...


I was just starting to appreciate his music when he died.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> I wish I could have seen that. I hadn't yet started kindergarten when SRV died...



Now I hate you....  you are making me feel old, and I'm not that old, really, I'm not.
SRV was really starting to get his Jazz Chops when he was taken in that crash...

for example...





...and he did to Hendrix what Hendrix did to Dylan in these (the first is my ultimate fave of that song):


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 23, 2015)

@x SF med  You're old and I'm jealous, lol.  I've been around for some pretty cool shows but looking back at the past, I've also missed some really talented artists.


----------

